# My Haunt "WAS" in jeopardy



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Up until Friday night that is...Here's the deal, my friend and I have been nurturing our yard haunt at his house for over 6 years. His wife hates it. I cannot stress her HATE strongly enough. So much so that at the slightest hint of Halloween rumblings this year she asked him for a divorce...

She is not happy unless she is controlling her husband. Her final demands to stay married were: 

1. No more Halloween. 
2. Throw everything Halloween related out.
3. No male friends allowed to the house. (especially me)
4. Not to miss anymore work to his kidney stone pain.
5. Don't ever talk about Halloween again.

There were other items on her list that were more personal I'm not mentioning as well but when he asked what would she give up in return to stay with him she responded with "Absolutely Nothing". 

She got so worked up last year on Halloween eve she had a nervous break down and started screaming and threatening everyone. It's not even religiously motivated hate, just simply "I want my man to do what I want to do and I don't like Halloween so he HAS to stop!" She is obsessing with hating it now. 

Its funny though to see her revel in the accolades she receives from the people that show up to see it. The rest of our world appreciates it as well as all of her immediate family. She saw a councilor with her husband the weeks before Halloween 2009, which told her point blank that "I'm" not the problem, her husband, his hobbies, and Halloween are not the problem. SHE IS THE PROBLEM! 

At the councilors request last year we made a point to only work on Halloween at night after she goes to bed at 8PM, limited weekend work and we had to appease her with dinners (even though she hates me, she loves my cooking). It didn't help though she quit seeing said councilor....

This year she went as far as to accused her husband of having a...get this...homosexual relationship with me. I've known the two of them since 1996 and have done countless things for them both, helped em out financially as well as personally so it chaps my ass that she'd say stuff like that. He filed for the divorce himself the next day. He is like a different person now. Happier with Freedom. 

So now, I decided to do the Haunt myself at my smaller place. My buddy is afraid to help cause he wants custody of their 9yr old twins and the house. If he comes and helps me, he's afraid she'd say crap about him abandoning their family and if we attempt it at his place it might get damaged or she'll have me police escorted off the property. So I decided to contact all of our mutual friends that are involved each year and found a HUGE outpouring of support to get it done at my place w/o my buddy. He might still help when she ain't around to see it.

So the way it appears to be heading is he's getting custody of the kids and house, so next year...oh yeah...ITS GONNA BE HUGE! After she moves out we can work on whatever we want and whenever we want without guilt and worry about her dark cloud looming over us! I'm just so relieved....END RANT LOL


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Excellent! Down with the "haters". Glad to hear things are looking up for ya.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like she may need the help of more than a councilor. Good luck to your friend.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

It's one thing to be nuts..but it's another to be impolite & nuts.LOL.

here's to happiness!
and once the divorce is finalized, you should go to her house to pick up one last item, and show up holding hands with your buddy...hhehehheehe.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

I'd say "no" to that last bit. His buddy has to still deal with the ex for at least another decade or more. No point in throwing more gasoline onto a bonfire. You never know what's going to be that last straw...

Having dealt with a spouse that has come very close to the edge within the last year, I can tell you it's not a good place to be...


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Good to hear things have worked out, somewhat. Above all, even above Halloween, the kids have got to be the priority.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Forget meds that women needs a lobotomy!!! Very happy to hear your friend is out of an abusive relationship and I hope he gets the kids. I'd hate to see how they'd turn out if she raised them.

WOW, simply WOW.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Nothing warms my heart like a whack-job control freak woman getting the divorce dished to her. there is a similar thread over on the homebrew forum, the guy is allowed to brew beer but his wife flips out if he has more than the alotted 1-2 beers per month she allows him to drink, no logical reason for the demand, just a control freak, he told here he would follow her rules, but she is only allowed to go shopping 1 time a month, and only purchase 1 thing. the fighting that ensued was epic, she screamed how dare he tell her what she can and cant do! 
Divorce is pending....


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

PsychO! Seriously sounds like she has MAJOR insecurity issues. And most people with insecurity issues are also control freaks. Sounds like she needed not just marriage counseling but perhaps and more dedicated psychiatrist. She does not belong in any sort of relationship until she can get those problems sorted out either through therapy and/or medication.

I'm glad your friend is out of that relationship - more power to him. And tell your friend to make sure he doesn't accept any unreasonable demands and conditions for custody (such as dumb things like a restraining order on you when he has the kids, doing anything Halloween related, or outrageous child support payments). I've seen too many fathers get desperate for custody rights and end up agreeing to things out of desperation, lack of understanding of their options, and just not reading the fine print. 

The courts tend to favor putting kids with their mothers, even when they're psycho and manipulative. He needs a good lawyer and he should not agree to ANYTHING until he's gotten one. I've seen the worst outcomes of similar situations too many times. The best of luck to your friend.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Let me give you the low down on my situation. When I was married I had an invite from Extreme Halloween TV show to be on the show. When I told my wife(Ex wife now) she flipped. She didn't want nothing to do with preparing the house for any TV Show.(Regardless if I had a shot or not) I finally had to tell Extreme Halloween that I couldn't do it. Mainly because the wife already asked for a divorce. My girlfriend now is not extremely into Halloween as I am. But she like going to Transworld ex. So I feel blessed. But you have to do things that make you happy. If you have a wife that is that extreme that she doesn't want you around Halloween or friends then it is time for a change. Even if you want to stay with your wife out of love, it isn't good for you. Because if she loved you, you wouldn't be so controlling.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Glad you are able to get your haunt going this year. It's no surprise that your friend is divorcing considering the spouse is not being supportive. I do hope everything goes well for your friend when it comes to getting custody of *his* kids.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

Kaoru said:


> I do hope everything goes well for your friend when it comes to getting custody of *your* kids.


Woah! did I miss something here???


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I think Kaoru meant "HIS" not "YOUR", unless she's playing in to that "gay lover" thing his wife accused him of LOL... Kaoru you soooo sly.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Glad to hear your friend had the smarts to get out been there done that paid for the t -shirt twice. The kids are with me no more home stress and I actually enjoy being there. Tell your friend to check in most states there is an age where the kids can choose which parent they live with.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

My kids? ....I'm quoting Will Smith here; "HELL NAH!"  lol His kids are the type of kids you can only take in small doses and his wife...no comment *quietly retches in a corner*.

Funny thing is, I jokingly threatened to make T-Shirts that said "I'm Gay for Halloween!" on the front. He didn't find it as amusing as I for some reason. :-/ 

They've been married like 17 years, together for 23 total. High school sweetheart situation. Married on 9/11. He says its the second tragedy that happened that day for him.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

WOW. And I thought _I_ had problems...Hard to get in the spirit of the season with all that drama going on I imagine


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Pretty sure that's the best decision your buddy ever made. No amount of counseling is gonna fix that woman's problem. Nah. She needs an exorcism!
All women should be like the ladies here on Haunt Forum.
Living and loving Halloween.


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW! What a crazy day! My buddy's wife had him stay home from work to show him her divorce decree, in which he was completely shocked that he was okay with 80% of it. They hashed out the rest in about 3 hours then they went apartment hunting for her. They are sharing custody out of necessity due to their odd work schedules but are splitting everything 50/50 with no alimony, child support, nothing! All they need is for the attorneys to write it up and submit it to the judge and make it official. People can amaze you after all huh? I never in a million years expected her to be this fair and amicable to him. Apparently she wrote the whole thing up with her father and get this....she totally forgot to include Halloween as a visitation holiday. Halloween! The one thing she hates the most she forgot to include in her decree. (he gets them of course ) But she wants to take them trick r treating which is okay with him because of our haunt obligations. That's how it worked the last few years anyways.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

O.O

I take back the psycho and therapy thing... NEW THEORY! Ho was cheatin and was lookin for an easy out to be with her new "non-Halloween lovin" man.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

You know, today _was_ national "coming out" day. =P


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

oh noe! thread is teetering on derailment now! lol


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow! I didn't know my husband's ex-wife had a twin! Ooooooo Talk about terrifying.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glyphen2010 said:


> oh noe! thread is teetering on derailment now! lol


I think that happened after the first post when it stopped being about where you were having your haunt and became a thread about your friend's marital troubles and pending divorce. Just a thought


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Glyphen2010 said:


> Apparently she wrote the whole thing up with her father and get this....she totally forgot to include Halloween as a visitation holiday. Halloween! The one thing she hates the most she forgot to include in her decree. (he gets them of course ) But she wants to take them trick r treating which is okay with him because of our haunt obligations. That's how it worked the last few years anyways.


wait, wait....I thought she hated halloween...but yet she wants to take them TOTing? what's up with that?

oh yeah, it'd be hillarious if you showed up hand in hand!!!!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> wait, wait....I thought she hated halloween...but yet she wants to take them TOTing? what's up with that?
> 
> oh yeah, it'd be hillarious if you showed up hand in hand!!!!


She hates the "haunt" aspect and everything that goes into it but she likes getting together with her family and taking the twins ToTing dunno why >.<

and hey! I can derail my own thread if I want!  hehehe


----------

